# Whites Mill



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Fished there from 10:30 til 12:30 today. Used cut bluegill and had 2 decent runs but no fish. My brother caught a 20" carp on a nightcrawler. A guy fishing above me caught a smallie about 4" in length.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I fished the Hocking in Nelsonville today and got skunked.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the report. Might have to try the Hocking for some smallies or spots this weekend to take advantage of the weather.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Myself and a few friends hit whites mill from 230-4 with nothing more than a few bites. Do you guys do any good on cats down there?


----------



## HRCats (Oct 3, 2005)

Until yesterday hadn't fished there for years. Would catch some channels up close to the falls but they have no trespassing signs up there now. Know of a couple flatheads in the 35 lb range being caught there. Best i've ever done there was a 39" carp some 20 years ago.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I fished whites mill for about an hour and a half and caught 3 channels on chicken liver, the biggest was 18-20 inches. I couldnt get any shad, franks bait and carry out and ohio valley trading were both closed. Excited to get back out.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Fished the Hocking in Nelsonville wednsday. Caught a 10# channel cat on cut shad. Very exicited to see the Hocking can produce cats. Hopefully there are more than a few shovelheads in there.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Good to hear you guys are catching some fish... did you catch the channels right up by the falls or elsewhere on the river?


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

Just got back from Whites Mill, 5-6 spots, 2 largemouth, 6 crappie, too many white bass to count, 7-8 crappie and a bluegill in 2 hours


----------



## AthensAssassin (Sep 5, 2005)

Caught a ton of white bass as well today. Caught 4 spots as well. Lots of fun within walking distance of the apartment.


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

Caught at least 25 decent white bass around campus today. 5 good crappies. Still no smallies though. Sounds like everyone had a real good day on the Hock. Tempted to get back out there this evening.. What's everyone been using?

White grub on a small panfish spinner for me.

Are you guys fishing behind the pipes at whites or the pools around the falls?


----------



## Yanks (Oct 4, 2005)

BobcatJB said:


> Just got back from Whites Mill, 5-6 spots, 2 largemouth, 6 crappie, too many white bass to count, 7-8 crappie and a bluegill in 2 hours



I'm confused about your crappie count..


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

oops, sorry about that, somewhere between 6 and 8 crappie, all were decent sized...i'm fishing the big pool below the falls


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Went to Whites Mill this mornin bout 10 am , was there an hour and caught 21 fish 2 nice Smallies the rest were smaller Bass of all kinds and a nice Crappie. Heading to Buckeye Lake tomr to try for some Crappie and Cats.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey RiverWader, how big were the smallies? Almost fished around campus yesterday with buddy, but we went to some ponds and got skunked. Guess we had the wrong idea.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

They were both around 3# each . First one i caught on black bitsy bug up closer to the falls , the other was down by the island starts on a white spinner, most of the fish i caught were on the spinner..


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

What are those smaller bass that hang out close to the shoreline cover? They look like smallies except they don't have the mottled colors,I don't think they're spots because of the lack of a lateral line...could they be suwanni? or maybe redeye bass? I still haven't landed a cat from the whites mill area of the river, you would think that spot would be loaded


----------



## AthensAssassin (Sep 5, 2005)

Yeah I had trouble distinguishing what those bass were as well. I am from minnesota and have never caught a spotted bass until the other day. I thought they were spots but didn't really look like one. They didn't really look like a smallie either. I don't know this is the first time i haven't been able to identify. mabye someone knows what they are.


----------



## BobcatJB (Mar 30, 2005)

I googled "bass species" and came up with a really close match...the Shoal Bass...who knows! If anyone wants to fish tomorrow, I'll be down below the red house, wearing an Indians hat


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

How are you guys fishing this area? I have been told that it has been posted no tresspasing at whites mill.


----------



## oufisherman (Apr 10, 2004)

Flathunter, you can still fish below the falls, just not below the Whites Mill store itself. You can no longer park in the pulloff just past there driveway. I and others park at the red building along Union St. right above falls to fish. I believe that the area right next to the falls maybe be roped off on that side, but its only a small part right next to the dam. 
BobcatJB, did the bass you were catching have a small rough patch on the tounge? If so, then you were catching spots. I've caught alot of spots fishing right next to the grass on the shore below the red house. From your guys' reports, I'm gonna have to fish it late next week. Got stuff to finish up now.


----------

